# Anyone else having issues with these people?



## LucyMagilicutty (Jan 24, 2018)

For well over 4 months Camping World has been a thorn in my side regarding getting repairs done correctly and in a timely manner. Since the blog, it's had to be taken back again to correct damages caused by the FIRST round of repairs because they didn't drain the lines or tanks as instructed, so everything froze and burst. Got it back yesterday from getting that fixed and the washing machine is busted all up, there's a huge dent and bulge on the side of one of the slides and that's just what I know of right now. I'm at my witt's end with these people. 

http://loriannrobinson.blogspot.com/2018/01/the-great-camper-kidnapping-caper-of.html?m=1


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

Their Hanover PA store isn't too far away from me and I've stopped in to check things out more than a few times. The salespeople seemed more than happy to help me until I made it known that I wasn't ready to buy, but was "doing my homework". The cheer always went right out of the conversation at that point. After a couple of episodes like that I decided to check out their Yelp reviews. NOT good! I don't know if it's just a sign of the times where companies get big enough that they think they can treat people anyway they want to or what the deal is. If you can, I'd say get your repairs done elsewhere. If you're tied by a warranty to get your repairs done there, and reasoning with them doesn't help your situation, the only suggestion I could think of is kind of drastic. Create a scene that lets everyone in the store know what you're dealing with. Repeat as necessary. That stinks, for sure - but sometimes you have to fight ugly with uglier.


----------

